# Count the turtles....



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Seeing as (in other threads) I notice highly observant readers - I thought an adequate challenge of counting snapping turtles would be the go...

Taken in Mena Creek (Paronella Park) today.

Then when you've counted the turtles - count the smaller roost of Bentwing Bats (and the giant tick - or is it a small bat?). 

How many bats do you see.... hehe...

Good luck!


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

8 turts


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

13 bats


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

I think 9 turtles

14 bats 

A dirty big spider

Thanks i feel better now


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

man i really need to do some work


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

We Have It All said:


> man i really need to do some work



haha.. And you're the reason I started this thread 

We alreaduy have a disagreement with numbers... I'm waiting for magpie to enlarge the pics and circle the animals individually using photoshop hehe...


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

There isn't any disagreement on numbers.............I'm right


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 29, 2006)

8 and 13


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

*Then what is this...*

The counting might be interesting... but what is this creature?


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

?????????


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> ?????????



Do you need a hint already 

hehe....

I will put more of the photo up later or tomorrow depending on guesses!


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got no idea what that blur is.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> I've got no idea what that blur is.



By zooming out on that 'blur' it makes it too easy... so you're going to have to use your imagination


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

Wild stab,= wedge tailed eagle.


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

i got no idea

but still no one got the spider

is it a bad thing that people are observant


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Wild stab,= wedge tailed eagle.



Nope


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

*my counting*

I could be over counting slightly, but this is where i got my count from.

Not spider not circled

this is like a Wheres Walley game


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

We Have It All said:


> i got no idea
> 
> but still no one got the spider
> 
> is it a bad thing that people are observant



Oh no... someone did get the spider


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw the spider and what looks like hundreds of ticks but I thought it was so obvious it wasn't worth a mention:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

We Have It All said:


> I could be over counting slightly, but this is where i got my count from.
> 
> Not spider not circled
> 
> this is like a Wheres Walley game



And you beat magpie to it lol


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

What tics????

lol


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah waiting for that bath to run got to fill in some time


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Saw the spider and what looks like hundreds of ticks but I thought it was so obvious it wasn't worth a mention:lol:




Yeah those poor bats - ticks everywhere  I wanted to pick thebats up and remove the ticks for them... But I persuaded myself not to...


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm working, plenty of time to fill in. Waiting for a doco to start at 10pm


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Does this help you?


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

this is a wicked thread,
firstly what doco is on at 10 and what channel

and i think the blur is Loch Ness monster


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 29, 2006)

Random guess, a fly.


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

Its a huntsman??

The doco in on SBS at 1010. Its a doco/film on Circ du soleil cabaret shows.


Probably gonna be pretty trippy but might be worth the watch.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope to the loch ness but 22 points for making such a wild freaky guess - and an extra 10 points for buttering me up with the 'wicked thread' comment... We Have It All stands on 32 points... But incorrect...

Random guess of fly is incorrect... no points sorry...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Its a huntsman??
> 
> The doco in on SBS at 1010. Its a doco/film on Circ du soleil cabaret shows.
> 
> ...



But good ol' Lucas got the hints...

It's the huntsman from the bottom of the bentwing bat picture!!!


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

Standing ovation if you please


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 29, 2006)

oh i see the spider, its right down the bottom in the centre


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

how many turts and bats though?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

*next....*

whats this then?


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

very pixalated


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

I would go as far to say an osprey talon


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> how many turts and bats though?



What do you want me to do? Go back and count them blah.... haha... ummm... I go with We Have It All's answer - he has circles drawn on his!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 29, 2006)

is it a talon


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

well its the foot of a raptor

Or the primary toe of it


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

We Have It All said:


> I would go as far to say an osprey talon



Ok - you've got the avian part - but you're MILES off!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

It's totally a 'talon' *chuckle* but not of a raptor!


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

i dont mean velociraptor, i mean raptor, you know, bird of prey.

Sea eagle


----------



## herptrader (Dec 29, 2006)

slim6y said:


> The counting might be interesting... but what is this creature?



Easy - Da Creature from the Black Lagoon. (For those who don't see it try putting on your 3d glasses.)


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

the claw isn't long enough. I'm thinking a finch etc.


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

or are you saying that it isnt a bird of prey

hmmmm.......


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Some more of the 'talon'


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

its your budgies foot


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Not a finch or a budgie but you're now int he right ball park!


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

its falconboy's foot


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

pidgeon


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

chook?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

And now we have...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

ALL Wrong so far


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

kookaburra
surely not


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

what about a pteradactyl


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

We Have It All said:


> kookaburra
> surely not



Correct - It surely isn't!!!


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

could spend all night throwing wild guesses into the air....................................so, its a ................................cuckoo


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't spend all night - cause here's the answer


----------



## Jakee (Dec 29, 2006)

8 turtles and 13 bats


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

starling?


Sounds like 8 turts and 13 bats is the winning vote so far.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah some sort of starling/swallow type thingee... im not an aviaoligist lol... someone else can do the pics this time  I'm too mean for this lol...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok ok ok - last one then...


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

a mouldy ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucas said:


> a mouldy ham and cheese sandwich



HAHAHAHA... nope


----------



## Adzo (Dec 29, 2006)

a chameleon?


----------



## Lucas (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm off to bed, any hints before I go?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2006)

Adzo said:


> a chameleon?



Nope...

Nun nite Lucas...


----------



## Adzo (Dec 29, 2006)

tree frog?


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 29, 2006)

i just saw that in the bath


----------



## slim6y (Dec 30, 2006)

Adzo said:


> tree frog?



Ooooooh... someone is a smarty... now what type of tree frog haha!


----------



## munkee (Dec 30, 2006)

four hundred and seventy two turts at least....

Or have I been enjoying a few adult drinks?????

Bad news for the snapping turt nontheless,


----------



## Adzo (Dec 30, 2006)

The dainty tree frog from one of your other posts


----------



## Rep-Style (Dec 30, 2006)

Litoria Citropa?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 30, 2006)

Adzo said:


> The dainty tree frog from one of your other posts



You're the observant one!!!

I don't think anyone could hide anything from you - you would have been awful to play hide-n-seek with - you're the sort of person that sneaks a look when counting (haha).

Anyways, congratulations you win the SLiM6y prize pack which contains...


----------



## Lucas (Dec 30, 2006)

nothing


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 30, 2006)

I counted 8 turtles. But my eyes aren't good enough for the bats, and yuck there's a spider, too


----------

